# Renaissance influence in Handel operas or oratorios?



## Trevist (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anyone know any Händel operas or oratorios that have clear renaissance period themes or styles such as use of modes, polyphony, lack of clear contrast or any other renaissance specific themes. Semele is one of them with a strong polyphonic chorus but looking for others. Thanks in advance!


----------

